# Comic-Con?



## trojanchick99 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone going to Comic-Con this weekend? 

I can't believe this is the first year, I'm going since I'm kind of a big nerd.  

I am going on Sunday for the Supernatural panel.  The best part is the autograph session has been moved from Saturday to Sunday.  I hope I don't spontaneously combust at the sight of Jensen Ackles in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, I must come up with a makeup plan for Sunday.


----------



## Janice (Jul 25, 2008)

Not going but there has been a HUGE buzz about it on Twitter! Makes me want to go.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_Anyone going to Comic-Con this weekend? 

I can't believe this is the first year, I'm going since I'm kind of a big nerd. 

I am going on Sunday for the Supernatural panel. The best part is the autograph session has been moved from Saturday to Sunday. I hope I don't spontaneously combust at the sight of Jensen Ackles in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I must come up with a makeup plan for Sunday._

 
WELL??? Report, woman!

(I bet she grabbed Jensen & dragged him off someplace...we may never hear from her again...darn her...hehe)

Oh, and I also want to know what mu you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz I'm going to the CreationCon in Chicago in Nov with my cousin to feast my eyes on those two luscious specimens of manhood myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I need ideas.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_WELL??? Report, woman!

(I bet she grabbed Jensen & dragged him off someplace...we may never hear from her again...darn her...hehe)

Oh, and I also want to know what mu you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz I'm going to the CreationCon in Chicago in Nov with my cousin to feast my eyes on those two luscious specimens of manhood myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I need ideas._

 
I wish I could have dragged him off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comic-Con was great.  I have a friend at the network, so I ended up in the second row.  I was mesmorized by the pretty.  Both Jensen and Jared are drop dead gorgeous in person.  

Jensen seemed to be having a great time especially when Kripke mentioned the theme of this season was Pornography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He was also interested in the possibility of "assless chaps" as also suggested by Kripke, who is freaking hilarious.  The dudes from Ghostfacers "crashed" the panel during audience Q&A which was awesome.  Jensen had to kick them off the stage.  Sadly, my camera was non-functional so I have no pretty pictures of the boys.  However, there are many out there as there were people with professional looking cameras.  There was also a cute tidbit about them singing Bon Jovi.  The script said that Jensen had to purposely sing off-key, as he has a rather nice voice.  Kripke said that Jared, however, sucks out loud.  

The autograph session was full by the time the panel ended, but my friend, who rocks, did snag me a poster signed by Jensen, Kripke, Sera Gamble and Ben Edlund (who is also pretty funny in that he pitched the Ghostfacers complete with themesong already written).

I missed the 5 minute clip, but I hear it was magnificent.  Lastly, I know this is a mild spoiler, but there was verification there will be shirtless! Dean!, so my season is made.

I think I'm going to go to the LA Con in March and invest in a photo-op.  I am also thinking of purchasing a die cast Impala for the boys to sign.  I might even have them pose with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish it were September 18th already.


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would LOVE to go to comic-con but I live too far away. One day.....


----------

